#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  主機已升級公告 (2/2)

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]狼之樂園主機已完成再次升級公告*

[*]*說明：

[spacer=5]狼之樂園已於 2008/1/31  請主機商把主機的記憶體插滿至
[spacer=5]主機板支援的最大值，預期可以減低主機的負荷以容納更多的會員活動。

[spacer=5]對於前幾周的夜間尖峰時間，狼之樂園因為主機記憶體耗盡而間歇中斷
[spacer=5]向各位會員道歉，此種狀況的發生機率應該會在日後降低到最小。


[spacer=5]有關升級預算，光在 2008 年 第一個月，樂園主機繳納給主機商的設定費
[spacer=5]以及月費在短短一個月內就超過300美元(台幣超過一萬)。

[spacer=5]這對於非營利網站以及我來說是沈重負擔，如沒有更好的贊助模式
[spacer=5]為了樂園的永續經營，日後將會評估在版面及部落格當中插入廣告的
[spacer=5]可行性，敬請會員繼續支持後續的永續營運政策。*


*[spacer=3]狼王白牙  敬啟*

[spacer=5]*2008 年 2 月 2 日*

----------

